# LOCAL ADJUSTMENT TOOL OPTIONS MISSING (Temp/Tint and Sharpness/Noise/Moire/Defringe)



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2013)

When I click on an the Adjustment Brush or Radial Filter tool the adjustment controls below the tool do not include Temp/Tint and Sharpness/Noise/Moire/Defringe under Effects like I have seen on tutorial videos online. My adjustment controls are only Exposure/Brightness/Contrast/Saturation/Clarity/Sharpness. Why?

Thanks!
Kathie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

The answer is because it's likely you are working on an image using an older process version, either PV2003 or PV2010. The additional controls seem only to be available with the latest PV2012.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree with Jim.  This is probably the reason.  The warning (!) on the bottom right of the image that alerts the user that the image process version is not set to 2012 was removed in LR 5.0.  I think this alert was a good idea.  Maybe it should be added back.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 19, 2013)

It's just moved - it's now a lightning bolt icon just below the histogram


----------



## Bryan Conner (Sep 19, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's just moved - it's now a lightning bolt icon just below the histogram



and I thought that meant that I was editing at an amazingly fast speed!


----------

